# google weiterleitung (.htaccess)



## DiDiJo (22. Januar 2009)

hey leute ...


ich habe eine bestehende Homepage einer Kundin übernommen die schon recht gut in google getrackt ist. Allerdings verweist google immernoch auf die falschen Seiten ... bzw. die Links stimmen noch aber google routet auf so uralte html dateien die nix mehr mit dem laout zu tun haben.

wie kann nich nun per .htaccess alle aufrufe die über google kommen einfach auf die index.php umleiten.

ich hab von htaccess wirklich null ahnung aber ich kann mir vorstellen das das wirklich nicht zu schwer sein dürfte...


----------



## Gumbo (22. Januar 2009)

DiDiJo hat gesagt.:


> wie kann nich nun per .htaccess alle aufrufe die über google kommen einfach auf die index.php umleiten.


Wieso nur solche, die über Google kommen (was auch immer das heißen mag)?


----------



## DiDiJo (22. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach ... ich hab ein Keyword bei dem die Seite bei google an erster oder zweiter stelle steht ... allerdings ist der Link der bei google angegeben ist ein veralterter html Link. .... und diese Links möchte ich einfach auf die index.php linken

wenn man ganz normal die Seite über die URL öffnet muss ja nix umgeroutet werden ....


----------



## Gumbo (22. Januar 2009)

Aber wenn die URL nicht mehr gültig ist, wieso soll das dann nur Google mitgeteilt werden und nicht jedem, der diese aufruft?


----------



## Gunah (23. Januar 2009)

mach eine 301 Weiterleitung... statt 404 oder anderes

wenn du mehr wissen willst les dich in SEO mehr ein...


----------

